# How to throw a strike - 'the Russian whip strike' - from Pramek



## technoshaman (Oct 22, 2012)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=zbiFhBECEUQ&feature=youtu.be

Matt Powell, Founder of Pramek, explains the whip strike in detail.  Have you've ever wanted to understand the mechanics of the whip strike, this is the Youtube video for you!


----------

